# Deep Military/LEO discounts on Glocks,and S&W



## pdmayton (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, Ive been trying to decide on what my first handgun will be, and while doing some research I found some great information. Glock is offering discounts on alot of models to Active Duty Military (and reserve forces called to active duty, but not "active reserve components" or retired military) AND Law Enforcement offcers. This offer seems to have been going on for some time so you may be aware of it or it may be posted elsewhere but the following is the price list for those folks listed above.
"
G17,19,26 $398.20
G22,23,27 $398.20
G31,32,33 $398.20
G21,30,36 $464.20
G20,29 $464.20
G34,35 $480.70
G37 $414.70

These prices are with the stock fixed Glock sights. They also offer Glock Night Sights, Meprolight, and Trijicon at a discounted rate. "

To claim this deal you HAVE to go to a L.E. dealer in your state. Military must have their I.D. (and orders if not a resident of that state) and Law Enforcement Officers must have a Dept. Letter (whatever that is).

Additionally Smith and Wessen is apparently offering a discount of 40% of of any ONE gun (Handgun, Rifle or Shotgun) to Active duty military and retired military, including the coast guard. I am not sure if the offer is good for other branches of the military which are not part of the armed forces (i.e. Army Corps of Engineers, NOA, etc.) nor am I sure if the offer is good for law enforcement or other folks that part of the Dept. of Homeland security.
The details on this offer seem pretty vague and I havn't been able to find the official stipulations on this offer, however I have emailed the good folks over at Smith and Wesson asking for the insrtuctions/details on this offer and will post info as I find out myself. If anyone knows where this is located, share the wealth!
Also if you know of any other discounts like those above, let us in on the secret !

If the Smith and Wesson deal doesn't pan out, I think I'll pick up a new Glock 37 soon!

Apologies if this thread is in an in-appropriate place!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Unless there have been changes in the last year (quite possible), Glock DOES extend the discount to retired military w/ID card; I bought a nice G17C under the program about this time last year. I just made a request for the new IOP form (Individual Officer Purchase form) recently, in hopes of picking up one of the new Gen 4 Glocks in the next few months. Also, if you don't have a Glock LE dealer nearby, you can order it directly from the factory and have it delivered to any nearby Federally licensed dealer. Again, this is how I bought mine, but it may have changed, so verify before using this method. Be prepared to pay a transfer fee to the dealer when you pick it up, of course. You will need to provide Glock with a copy of the dealer's FFL at the time of order.

I also have a S&W order pending right now; haven't heard anything since I sent it in about three weeks ago, but they tell you right on the form it may take up to 3-4 months for a M&P rifle order. The 40% discount is off the MSRP for each item shown on their website, which is a bit higher than the "street prices" for most of their guns, but don't take this as a complaint, just an observation.

Kudos to these fine manufacturers for supporting the troops, even us old(er) ones. :mrgreen: :smt023


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

That's some good prices.


----------



## pdmayton (Jan 1, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Unless there have been changes in the last year (quite possible), Glock DOES extend the discount to retired military w/ID card; I bought a nice G17C under the program about this time last year.


On the forums that I got that info from there were people who supposedly gave glock a ring to clarify this and the official word was that it was not for the retired folks. However there were some reports of dealers selling at a discount to retired folks without glocks permission due to the dealer not caring or not knowing. If you can get them at that price, the more power to you. I for one think that it SHOULD be given to the old-timers. I don't know what your military experience is or anything but I would go nuts if I did 20 years. Hell, I've only been in for 3 and I'm already nuts! I have alot of respect for the folks that can stick it out for 20.

Could you explain/post info/links on the Smith and Wesson deal, even if it is 40% off of MSRP it still might be worth checking out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From a friend of mine; a screen snip from the top of Glock's current LE price sheet (red highlighting is mine):










Looks like there has been at least one new addition at the bottom of the list; should make some college students happy...

.


----------



## pdmayton (Jan 1, 2010)

:smt1099 Good for Glock!

Also I got a reply from S&W.

Unfortunatley their program ended 31 DEC 09. Seems as if I have bad timing. I sent the email to her on 1 Jan. Damn! Anyway she did say that S&W would had a new program this year, although I have no idea when or what the program was going to be this year. I have been asked to be notified when the new program took effect.

I may end up getting neither (for now) as my father-in-law has offered me a great deal on his used .40 Baby Eagle which I must say does look appealing.


----------



## 123Slickster (Feb 1, 2010)

*Discount*

Thanks a lot. I never knew this.


----------

